# Canon 40D



## Randi (Dec 25, 2010)

Anyone else happen to shoot with the old trusty 40D? I know it isn't a newer camera by any means but I still love it. Not that I wouldn't upgrade to the 7D, or even the 5DII if I had the means, but this camera serves its purpose well. It has successfully photographed many a dog, cat, rat, guinea pig, and now will likely take 100's of photos of Noelle as well.


----------



## Manda! (Jun 1, 2011)

Me! I have had Canon 40D now almost 2 years! Before that we had 300D.
I love 40D! But now I would like to have 60D..

At school we have this 7D, and I can say I don't like it.. Well, it's kind of same as 40D, but its expensive.  And it doesn't fit to my hands.

I like these older cameras, they don't "fall apart" so easy..


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm a Nikon girl and love my D60 SLR. GREAT CAMERA!!!


----------



## Watermelons (Jun 1, 2011)

Canon all the way.
Id have to say the same as Manda, the higer model is a little more awkward to hold but, for the kind of shots I take, It has the capabilities to do what I want better. But I'm still torn over which one to get as my next camera since mine has currently reached the end of its life. Sadly when you're like me the hard drives only last for so many pictures and when you do a little overkill the cameras dont last as long  But I would never stray from a Canon.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 1, 2011)

Nikon here. 

Had my D200 in Feb/06. Still amazed with some of the pictures I can get with it.

Got my D300 in Nov/07. Love it for the speed (fast focus and 8 frames per second) I can shoot with it.

Speaking of old, I have a Nikon F2S (film camera) that still works that I got in 1972.


----------

